

How to check to see if your Android phone will work with the new smartwatches - rmason
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/27/less-than-14-of-android-phones-work-with-googles-new-smartwatches/

======
rmason
You need to use a Chrome browser on your phone and be prepared to wait. I got
a blank screen for a good two minutes before getting an answer.

